# Where can I find a wiring diagram for a 722k & OTA antenna?



## Bluelude1 (Dec 5, 2009)

Can anyone help me double check my setup? I have a relatively simple setup (I believe).

Basically just wiring a single 722k for use with 2 TVs in Dual Mode. Which would just require a single line from the satellite & my coax from TV2 connected to a Diplexer in the attic that runs down the wall and then gets split again with a Diplexer and feeds one line to the DPP Splitter and into the receiver. And the other back feeds the signal for TV2 into the diplexer and then gets split again in the attic . *(That should be right I think)*

And then the extra coax line I have in the wall can then be connected to the OTA antenna in the attic and split at the receiver in to the 2x connections on the OTA Module.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

This page has some install diagrams http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/receiver/722k.shtml on the left side.


----------

